# Cancernia surgery looms!



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Today I met with the general surgeon who is performing the hernia repair. He thinks the hernia repair is going to cause more discomfort than the TT. I was kind of surprised about that. I would think the other way around, but I guess in about 3 days time I will know for sure, right.

I learned that I am first on the schedule for the day. We report to the hospital at 6 am. So my question to you is this: How in the world am I going to sleep the night before? I am going to be so nervous! Did you sleep okay the night before. Probably, this should be the least of my concerns.

I am packing super comfy clothes with comfy waistbands and deep neck lines. (ooh la la, hubby approves) Warm socks, I pad, phone, chargers, my super soft blanket that I can't sleep with out (I'm as bad as my toddler), my breast pump, and of course a few toiletries.

I have been cooking like a crazy lady and have my freezer fairly well stocked with nutritious and easy to swallow soups (like pureed carrot ginger and tomato basil). I have ice packs ready to go (thank you pinterest). Tomorrow I plan to pack up all the essentials for my kids. I've been washing everything in the whole house so I am caught up on laundry and cleaning like mad too. Laying around and watching movies all day is sounding pretty good about now.

Okay, I'm rambling. If you are still reading this sorry for my randomness. I'm nervous. Can you tell?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You'll do great. I think the surgeon is probably right re: pain. Either way, just stay on top of it with pain meds and take it really, really easy.

I didn't sleep much the night before. If I had to do it all over again, I would have asked for something to control my anxiety, but really? It was over quickly and the sense of relief after it was over is amazing. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ask your doctor to call you in some lorazapam for your anxiety - no need to suffer.

It sounds like you are well prepared.

The surgery isn't as bad as you are building it up to be. I ate pork chops (and cooked them) the day I got home which made it 30+ hours after surgery and had no issue swallowing them,

Ask for a smaller breathing tube as I feel the size of breathing tube causes more swallowing pain than the actual thyroid removal.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Sweetheart! You are going to do fine! You are in the best of hands! I didn't think I would sleep the night before - but I did! But you know what??? I figured if I didn't it would have been o.k. - I had a nap in my future!!! I just kept telling myself "I am not in control - God is"....

I have a high pain tolerance - I just do not do pain meds - the nurse told me it was easier to manage if you stay on it so she talked me in to taking two pain pills during the day...and at home I used one the first night to go back to sleep...the first few swallows were not really painful just uncomfortable...I did soft food the first day home and quickly switched back.

Julia before you know it you are going to feel great! Cancernia will be in the rearview mirror!!!! Prayers and hugs!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think the anticipation is the worst. If you have had kids, you'll be okay. My last bambino weighed 10 pounds, thyroid surgery was way easier! Sounds like you are well prepared for after. Best wishes toyou!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Just think, Julia - you are paving new ground for us here. Cancernia is uncharted territory for us! We know you'll do great, and we look forward to hearing you say "okay, that wasn't so bad after all..." I think it's great that you've done so much preparation. You're about as prepared as a person could be. Now, take tomorrow off and relax!


----------



## Vaporizer (Sep 10, 2012)

Good Luck, you'll do great and have everything in order.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

And look at it this way, you only have to deal with the pain once, instead of having two separate surgeries and two separate pain ordeals. And I would recommend taking any and all pain pills they offer, even if the pain is not as bad as you think. Better to stay ahead of it. Good luck!


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

Good luck. Best wishes to you.

PS....ask for Ativan or Zopiclone from your GP tomorrow. Take 1 at bedtime, and if it's Ativan, take another before you leave for the hospital. It'll help keep you calm, and your muscles relaxed. The last thing you want is neck or back muscle pain when you wake up-on top of your incisions pain.

Let the nurses know at pre-op you're on anxiety meds to help you sleep. Otherwise, it's unlikely they'll give you any during the night-and if that hospital is anything like the one I just suffered through- you won't get any rest.

Take care xoxo


----------

